# staff cadet kit



## ryanmann356 (25 Mar 2006)

I was wondering if staff cadets were allowed to bring pieces of their own equipment they use at their LHQ.  I remember seeing some staff cadets in the wilderness cadre wearing their own desert boots/webbing etc, or do you have to stealthfully bring in those items?  This information would be handy since I'm interested in staffing this year at a summer camp.  Thanks


----------



## gt102 (25 Mar 2006)

The general Message that I always recieve is do NOT being CF ISSUE equipment.

Past that it should be okay to bring. Now the other matter is if your senior staff will let you wear/use it.


----------



## q_1966 (26 Mar 2006)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> The general Message that I always recieve is do NOT being CF ISSUE equipment.
> 
> Past that it should be okay to bring. Now the other matter is if your senior staff will let you wear/use it.



LD&C in Vernon gets issued the Dessert Boots, im not sure about webbing, other then the web belt, canteen, cover, buttpack,
I was the storesman and used the buttpack once or twice, thats it.
If you need it, it will be issued

You get (unless you are LD&C, Adventure, or Pioneer Staff etc.)

2 or 3 pr. of Cbt. Pants
2 or 3 pr. of Cbt. Jacket (summer)
(3 Pr. might be considered to be Issued if you are Storesman and wear Cbts every day)
1 Cbt. Sweater
1 Pr. Cbt. Boots
1 Webbelt
1 Canteen / Cup & Cover
1 Rain Jacket (Zip up version)
1 Pr. Rain Pants
Couple OD Undershirts

Extra
2 pr. CF Green Shirt 
2 pr. Uniform Pants, Rifle Green
1 Tilley hat
and of course your sexy brassards  

Pioneer get Steel Toe Cbt. Boots, Adventure get issued gucci civi kit from there stores from time to time, LD&C get Dessert Boots (that may change next year, but who knows)

some kit varries from year to year, in 2004 (well my staff, when I was on course didnt have Rain pants, and wore the OD Robin hood bush caps while in the field, 2003, no cadets got canteen cups etc.)


----------



## Dane (26 Mar 2006)

You also have entitlement to an extra mint green shirt and CF Dress Pants from your LHQ, to be temp loaned.

Don't bring any private-funds kit unless it's from your unit, or is trivial such as a bush hat. Boots, jackets, pants are all no-go.


----------



## ouyin2000 (26 Mar 2006)

Papke said:
			
		

> some kit varries from year to year, in 2004 (well my staff, when I was on course didnt have Rain pants, and wore the OD Robin hood bush caps while in the field, 2003, no cadets got canteen cups etc.)


2004 - Staff cadets had rain pants : I distinctly remember wearing mine. And no one was issued with a bushcap, I brought my own from home.
2003 - Correct, nobody got canteen cups, they started issueing those in 2004.


----------



## ryanmann356 (26 Mar 2006)

would you be able to bring the cadetpat if you bought a set?


----------



## ouyin2000 (26 Mar 2006)

Good question!!

I would hazard to say yes, but it would be a very good idea to pass it by your CO so they can talk to the regional staff about it, and get a definite yes or no.

The answer will probably be no based on the uniformity issue, having all staff cadets issued OD combats to look alike.


----------



## ryanmann356 (26 Mar 2006)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> The answer will probably be no based on the uniformity issue, having all staff cadets issued OD combats to look alike.



Thats what I thought to, but then again they gave it to the CSMs in Vernon this year, but then again that meant that ALL the CSMs had it, giving them uniformity, I'll ask my CO and post the answer as soon as i get it.    <---- anyone else notice hes saluting with the wrong hand? oh well.


----------



## q_1966 (27 Mar 2006)

Maybe he is Saluting in a mirror  ;D


----------



## Dane (27 Mar 2006)

Rumour had it when VACSTC runs out of OD they'll switch over to CADETPAT... but like all long-term plans in Cadets it's best to see what happens.


----------



## ryanmann356 (27 Mar 2006)

How would they run out of ODs?  Dont they re-use and re-use and re-use?  The set I got when I was in CL were ghost white, and see thru since they were so old.  I dont know if they'd switch over to the cadetpat.  It seem s a bit expensive for bulk buying and the sizing could be an issue as well.  I remember in my CLI platoon, there was a mix up at the sausage factory in vernon (big surprise) and a cadet ended up getting an OD combat tunic that was like, 6 sizes too large.  He called it his combat tarp.  But it goes to show that theres an OD uniform for all sizes, from wombats to tarps.

 <--- perhaps he got his other arm blown off when he stepped on a mine or something?
Got hit with artillery?


----------



## JG (18 Apr 2006)

Hey there I did staff in the summer of 98 in good old Blackdown park, I don't recommend bringing any military kit that is from home since everything you need will be issued to you. Bring little stuff like bungy cord, snacks and other little things for out in the field, also a camelpak if you have one for when your doing the ruk march out to the field. Also I don't understand why you would be issued CADPAT since the Reg force has ceased use of the OD so there should be a large surplus for you guys...Enjoy staff it's gonna be the best summer you have unless you've done an exchange than it will be the second best.


----------



## lovinghockey2 (18 Apr 2006)

Don't even bother bringing your own combats. It says clearly on the packing list NOT to bring your own issued comabts. So, listen to the paper, the paper knows best.  :warstory: When your doing staff, you really have no time to wash your laundry. Thats how it was back in 2004. If you've got friends, which everyone does in cadets, my sister said she'd try to wash her buddies combats if they were stuck back on lines, and then the friend would do the same if she were stuck back on lines. If you're worried about dirty combats... theres really nothing to worry about. So, don't waste your time, and packing space with combats.

I never hurd of people getting desert boots. Thats a first in my cadet history...  :threat:

Anywho, thats about all I've got to say. Ask other staffers in your cdt core, I'm sure they can tell you what to bring. 

Bye


----------



## Biggins (20 Apr 2006)

Rule of Thumb I allways tell my cadets is that if it's not on the kit list don't bring it. I don't know how many time I've seen cadets with 2 Kit bags full to overflow with clothes and extra kit. Last year HMCS ONTARIO put in their joining instructions that civillian attire was not to be brought to the camp as it would be bagged, tagged and conviscated for the duration of the course. This is done for a couple of reasons, primarily due to space restrictions, theft detterance, and it ensures that unacceptable clothing will not be worn. This is apparently very effective and I wouldn't doubt that it will spread to the the other STC's.


----------



## Lerch (21 Apr 2006)

I've got a question pertaining to STC regulations. Is aftermarket CADPAT kit allowed? I'm talking about things like my Camelbak and backpacks, not the uniform.


----------



## Yashiko (25 Apr 2006)

Generally, I would think that any "Cadpat"-esque equipment would be a no-go. Equipment falls into the same category as the uniforms and is not considered acceptable for cadets unless your specific corps allows you to during LHQ training.


----------



## ryanmann356 (3 May 2006)

Yashiko said:
			
		

> Generally, I would think that any "Cadpat"-esque equipment would be a no-go.



Not Cadpat we're wondering about CADETpat but I think now that if your not allowed to bring your own OD combats Cadetpat would fall into the same category right?



			
				Lerch said:
			
		

> I've got a question pertaining to STC regulations. Is aftermarket CADPAT kit allowed? I'm talking about things like my Camelbak and backpacks, not the uniform.



You are allowed to wear a cadpat camelback as long as you wear it with your canteen, which is what I was told last year I'm not sure about the backpacks, I never saw any of those last year but I dont think those are allowed since you cant have a backpack anyway, they take all your bags and stuff like that away during intake and give you a nice big garbage bag that rips half way to your barracks


----------

